# Postboy IJM.35



## MASTERFRITH

Any information on the Postboy IJM.35 ? i think she was an ex Lowerstoft trawler.


----------



## Robert Durrant

Hi Masterfrith,
She was built as by Cochranes at Selby in 1941 as HMT Postboy having been launched as Le Royal GY400 for Grimsby Motor Trawlers Ltd..Bought by Milford Steam Trawling Co.Ltd., in 1943 and in 1946 renamed Milford Marquis M14.In 1951 sold to J.V.Pronk of Ijmuiden and renamed Postboy IJM35.Sold 1964 to Claridge Trawlers Ltd.,Lowestoft and became St.Kitts LT481.Sold for scrap in 1976.
Ernie Peek top skipper in her in 1965 with £61,209.Jack Kelly(ex Fleetwood) also very successful in her.Incidentally,Gordon Claridge owner of the Colne Fishing Group ended up eventually owning the whole of the surviving ex Milford Steam Trawling Co's fleet.
Regards,
Bob.


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks Robert did'nt know Jack Kelly fished her.


----------



## gil mayes

The first motor trawler designed for Arctic fishing. Completion was delayed due to late supply of the main engine 750bhp Ruston. She was registered at Grimsby, 31.12.1941, as LE ROYAL (GY400) and POSTBOY was her name under requisition (hire rate £240.19.0d per month). Despite being named POSTBOY throughout the war she was registered at Milford 30.12.1944 as LE ROYAL (M14) but we believe immediately on return in 7.1946 registered at Milford as MILFORD MARQUIS (M14). 
Robert. Do you have any details of her machinery damage in 1974 and what happened after and... who broke her up?
Gil.


----------



## Robert Durrant

*Postboy/St.Kitts LT481*

Hi Gil,
This information I got from Stanley at PLRS and is from their newsletters in 1976.
Sept. edition,She was reported having her aux.,removed in preparation for being scrapped probably by Albert Draper and Sons,Victoria Dock,Hull.
Oct. edition.Left Lowestoft on 28.Sept in tow of St.Martin bound north.
Hope this is of help,
Regards,
Bob.


----------



## gil mayes

Thanks Bob, she does not appear on the Draper yard list as being broken up by them, could it have been New Holland I wonder. I will ask Alan and see if there is anything further in PLRS records.
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH

Thanks lads for all your information


----------



## formyfather

My father served on the Post Boy during WW2 when it was a minesweeper. I have posted photographs of the Post Boy at sea, on board with waves washing the deck and two photo's of the crew members. They can be found under navy headings in the photo section.


----------



## osta

hi the JACK KELLY mentioned was the son of sk Jack Kelly who was in 
Wyre Majestic and various ships in that firm he finished up in tne Hewet
vessel London Town 
regards
osta


----------



## formyfather

The photo of the ships crew can be found in auxiliary navy vessels. The captain/skipper can be seen sitting at the front of the group. I don't know if this is Mr Kelly when the Post Boy was a minesweeper WW2. It would be wonderful to know who served with my father, he had fond memories of the Post Boy, she kept them all safe and brought them safely home when many ships around them were lost.


----------



## cueball44

An image of Post Boy >


----------



## cueball44

An image of HMS Post boy >


----------



## formyfather

Great photo's. Thank you.
The Post Boy eventually became the St Kitts as previously stated in this thread. A photograph of her waiting to be scrapped can be found on line. Search for St Kitts IMO 6401701, click onto shipspotting.com.


----------



## cueball44

St Kitts >


----------



## formyfather

Another great picture. Thank you again. Starting to fill in a lot about the Post Boy. Next move is to find out about the 'Drummer' which I believe is the minesweeper that my father also served on which was mined and sank off Brightlingsea on the east coast. My father was rescued by the Lowestoft lifeboat. Regards


----------

